
Japan's bizarre tax programme – Reduce Tax Using The Furusato Nozei Program - guy_c
https://www.tytoncapital.com/investment-advice-japan/japan-tax-tips-reduce-your-tax-using-the-furusato-nozei-program/
======
gumby
This is an interesting idea. I wonder what impact it would have in the UK or
US.

In particular in the UK, there is one large conurbation (London) with a
disproportionate percentage of the country's economic activity. People move
there for jobs. If they could redirect their local taxes to the villages they
had come from, could it change the amount of subsidy those regions get? Sure,
money is fungible, but not completely so. And many of London's migrants are
from outside the UK, so their taxes would not be eligible.

People also move to the Bay Area, LA, and NYC for economic reasons from more
distressed areas. It's less extreme than the London case, but could also have
some interesting impacts.

------
guy_c
In additional to the national income tax Japanese residents pay about 10% of
income (after deductions) as local city tax. However the Furusato Nozei
programme lets you redirect this money to various rural areas. The rural areas
then kindly sends you a 'gift' to thank you -
[http://www.japantimes.co.jp/tag/furusato-
nozei/](http://www.japantimes.co.jp/tag/furusato-nozei/)

------
based2
real title: Japan Tax Tips: Reduce Tax Using The Furusato Nozei Program

